# My cat likes watermelon etc.



## orchid girl (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wanted to share some of the weird foods my cat likes. Here they are:

Cucumber 
Tomato
Watermelon

Any plants, especially my orchids.

What are some of your cat's food fetishes?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Green olives!


----------



## orchid girl (Jul 28, 2004)

Olives?! Now that is interesting!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

He likes pickled vegetables too, but green olives are his fave. He once bit my fiance for taking olive juice away from him.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta loves fried chicken so much that we don't have it anymore because she's such an aggressive little mooch about it. She also likes lemonade, Spaghetti-O's (?!), Liverwurst, and smoked fish, and will nibble caviar on occasion. She also likes the ham, bacon, and sausage that I cure and smoke myself, but she seldom gets them.

Mostly, though, she just wants whatever's on _my_ plate. We've taken to just letting her sniff our food before we eat because it cuts down on the begging (which makes it interesting when people come to dinner, but what the heck?). :roll:


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

One of my guys LOVES bread....if I'm eating a sandwich, he'll want some. He loves french fries.....anything full of carbs like that, actually!!


----------



## shrubzilla (Jul 29, 2004)

anything you put in front of him... popcorn, cookies, vanilla wafers.... my husband now thinks it's his personal job to feed our cat a little of everything "just to see if he'll eat it" :roll: I don't know which one is worse!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Addison doesn't seem to like ANYTHING! It makes me sad in a way.

Whenever I bring something near him that I'm eating, he'll always think its for him and want to sniff it, but he never eats anything.

I've fed him some chicken we had leftover (I'm mean though and take off all the "good stuff" that makes it taste good and give him just chicken) but that's as close to people food as he gets.

Weird enough, he doesn't even drink milk! I know milk is bad for cats but I just wanted to see if he would drink it. I had some left in a cup and he stuck his whole head in, sniffed around, and looked at me like "what IS this??" it was kinda funny


----------



## orchid girl (Jul 28, 2004)

My other cat "Mosh" likes meat. "Kia" is in to vegetables.

This is funny ... once hubby and I were eating pizza while glued to the TV. Well, Mosh came by and swatted the slice out of hubby's hand. The slice went flying ... Mosh looked really happy. Hubby was stunned and was ROFL.


----------



## LucyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Yoda is wild about yogurt, any flavor.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tierney will eat anything.. except wet cat food.. 

And while i though Tierney was bad.. Teagan is even worse!

Anything i eat.. they want.. i will give them a taste.. but that's it..


Tierney and Teagan will hiss at each other to see who gets the potoe chips when there are crumbs though. I think that's both of there faves!

Although as soon as the cheese comes out of the fridge Tierney is right there. and whenever i am in the kitchen, Teagan sits on my foot!


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

*My cat likes to eat....*

When it comes down to my cat all he likes is meat. Like fish, steak, and pork. 
He mostly likes catfood, he's not very fond of people food, like most cats are.
But when we first got him he was very skinny and he would eat anything we gave him. (he was a stray). Well, we didn't exactly adopt him, he nearly adopted us! He wouldn't leave, and we put up "found" posters with a picture of our cat on it. Nobody called after a few weeks, and the cat still stayed outside our door. He would always try to get in. 
My mom was going to work, and she opened the garage and sat down in the car, suddenly the cat jumped on her lap. She closed the door and drove out of the garage. Then she closed the garage and put my kitty outside. 
After a while we started letting him come inside, and then we kept him. And boy am I glad that we did because if we didn't I wouldn't have a cat today!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen doesn't get people food. It's a rule of mine. Once in a great great while, I will give her a little lick of mashed potatoes. She likes that! But since she knows she's not allowed, we never have to worry about begging.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

My Dusty hardly ever gets people food, so he never begs at all. Once in a while he'll get mashed potatoes too! He really likes it.

My in-law's old cat (who just passed away) would eat anything! Potato chips, popcorn (anything crunchy and salty), pepperoni 8O , chicken, bacon, any meat really, cheese, and eggs. He LOVED eggs. In his last days, they would special cook him an egg in the morning. He would eat scrambled, but over-easy was his favorite...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Sheba loves canteloupe. She hears me get the container out of the fridge and she starts to beg. She likes yogurt too.


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

My cat doesn't beg either, though he does get people food sometimes, but just meat. 
For some reason, now he is starting to dislike all people food, including meat.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyra & Tyson love tuna fish out of the can & sashimi -- esp. tuna, but they'll eat yellowtail & salmon too. Tyra loves veggies -- she's stolen cucumbers out of my sandwich before! Tyson likes my mozzerella string cheese, and half & half out of the little containers!

They don't get much of any of this though, so the rare occassions that they do, they are loving it!


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Malcolm does not get people food and has never shown any interest in it


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Levi will eat anything but fruit and lettuce. He eats brusselsprouts, carrots, meat, bread, anything. Cleo's favourite illegal snack is gerbil seed mix :roll: . She eats it shells and all.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Elly and Punky love Doritos, Funyons, Tortilla Chips, lol.

You can't drop a Dorito on the floor because immediately you hear some crunching. It reminds me of my old dog. :lol:


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Mashed potatos (he stuck his paw into them while I was eatting before)
Chips
Cookies


----------



## robertr4836 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Litter Box*

Shadow is a bit finicky about eating. He will come up and sniff anything (especially if it's on my plate) but nine times out of ten he will start scratching around the food like it's a litter box (I think it's his way of telling me he thinks this food is sh*t!). Oh well, at least he doesn't drag paper towels out of the trash to cover his food dish anymore.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

me! my cat licks me endlessly!

likes pretzels too.


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

My cat likes to lick my dad's arm because it's hairy, I guess he does it because it's kind of like fur...


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Elly and Punky love Doritos, Funyons, Tortilla Chips, lol.
> 
> You can't drop a Dorito on the floor because immediately you hear some crunching. It reminds me of my old dog. :lol:


Otis loves Doritos also. I found it out when I put a bag down, he ran into the bag, came out with a couple in his mouth, and ate them down. They don't get people food unless mom isn't paying attention, but every so often they manage to steal some - like yesterday when I stepped out of the room and came back to find Jazz lickink the tomatoe sauce off my last slice of pizza!!


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

my cat will eat just about anything.. he loves ranch dressing, cheese, and i once caught him shoving his head inside a chex mix bag! :lol:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain only begs for chicken and her grass. Her grass is a treat because she'd throw-up all over the place if she ate too much, but it's good for her. She also likes pizza crust if it's the soft-bread kind. 

Psi likes potato chips.

Mitzi liked all sorts of things. Her favorite was raw liver *shudder* but she also liked red licorice (!), yogurt, and garlic-sausage.

And Sigma ate my cereal the other day when I wasn't looking, granola.


----------



## jvan71 (Jun 20, 2004)

Spaz doesn't pay much attention to when we eat unless I'm having cereal or ice cream. Then she wants the milk from the cereal or some ice cream and will make it abundantly clear by trying to stick her face into the bowl! I only let her have a tiny bit about once or twice a month though.

Keeter has to sniff everything we eat, but won't even so much as lick it unless it's cheese, but only if it's by itself and not an ingredient in something. Even then she'll only eat a tiny bit of it to get a taste then turn her nose up.

Keeter also will lick my bf's arm for hours if you let her!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh LOVES Watermellon, he'd eat almost anything off my table IF i let him :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Brown bread, cantaloupe, she one time ate a pepperoni, but it was too salty for her, so she drank some water. She wanted to eat my icecream, but I wouldn't let her because it had chocolate bits in it. Chicken livers, turkey, chicken, tuna, fishes, etc.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Justin loves ice cream and most meats. He also ate a couple purple hull peas once.
We also set out a piece of banana in front of him to see if he'd go for it and he gagged! Hubby and I felt really bad that we made him gag...poor guy! But who would have thought banana would offend him so much?!









Stormy isn't into people food very much.


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

Mulberry loves sweetcorn and growls when she is eating it 8O 
Maya is a scavenger and will eat anything that she can get her paws on - she even likes chips (french fries)


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Scully (this is almost a never-ending list so i will name his favourites):

Anything potato especially fries
Rice
Chicken, Pork and Lamb (not beef tho!)
Yogurt & Icecream (his favourites)
Vegetable Soups
Honey (but he is not actually allowed that - he just bit the plastic container until he made a hole and then lapped it all up - there was honey everywhere!)
and basically anything else that happens to be on a plate

Boomer:
any kind of meet esp salami
Yogurt & Icecream
Cereal (well the milk in it - he gets mad because we 'add cereal just annoy him and then he won't eat it - which is good because he is not allowed milk anyway)
yellow & orange bell peppers (not green or red)
most fruits & vegetables & vegetable soup

Magnum:

Vegetable Soup
Cheese

Bumper:

Nothing except dry cat food


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Oreo loves watermelon to..; He actually takes bites of it.I don't give him much though because once he threw up from it...x_x;


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

*ice cream !*

As soon as the freezer door opens, Oran comes running ! He loves ice-cream ! 

Laochan is pretty much up for anything on our plates. 
They both love to share yogurt and milk from our breakfasts.

Oran loves canned peas (very weird) and mushroom soup. 

Tonight we had chicken for supper, and they both circled and paced around until we gave them each a taste after we had finished eating !


----------

